# Massive Wind Turbine Failures



## elektra

Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.

The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.


----------



## elektra

No worry, it is still providing Clean Free power, this won't cost a thing, its free energy.


----------



## elektra

This fire is CO2 free, it is clean fire, seriously, no CO2.


----------



## elektra

Was only a little off balance, they used one wrong nut, and it fell, but renewed itself for free.

The scandal of UK s death-trap wind turbines A turbine built for 115mph winds felled in 50mph gusts. Dozens more affected by cost-cutting. Why residents living in their shadow are demanding answers Daily Mail Online



> Collapsed: The turbine that fell at East Ash Farm, Bradworthy had been installed with the wrong configuration of nuts at its base, upsetting its balance
> 
> Read more: The scandal of UK s death-trap wind turbines A turbine built for 115mph winds felled in 50mph gusts. Dozens more affected by cost-cutting. Why residents living in their shadow are demanding answers Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Don't worry, that was a "Green" mess which has zero impact on anything.


----------



## elektra

I heard the horse is okay.


----------



## Moonglow

elektra said:


> I heard the horse is okay.


A horse? In a boarded up barn...?
Was the horse in
*quarantine?*


----------



## elektra

Moonglow said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the horse is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> A horse? In a boarded up barn...?
> Was the horse in
> *quarantine?*
Click to expand...

You can actually see that those doors do not open? Well at least you tried to come up with something, yes, the horse was in quarantine.


----------



## Moonglow

elektra said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the horse is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> A horse? In a boarded up barn...?
> Was the horse in
> *quarantine?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can actually see that those doors do not open? Well at least you tried to come up with something, yes, the horse was in quarantine.
Click to expand...

Particle board doors wouldn't hold a horse in at the stage of decay that those doors are in....


----------



## Mr. H.

Did the chopper show up to take the wind turbine's place? Maybe it's there to create more wind for the one still standing?


----------



## American Horse

Monster machines that are also subject to dynamic and irregular wind forces are going to fail.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Big bucks for technicians willing to hang on a rope 200 feet above ground to maintain and repair these things. I get butterflies just looking at this photo.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> Did the chopper show up to take the wind turbine's place? Maybe it's there to create more wind for the one still standing?


They didn't hook up the mains....to the chopper, so it was a wasted attempt...


----------



## Moonglow

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Big bucks for technicians willing to hang on a rope 200 feet above ground to maintain and repair these things. I get butterflies just looking at this photo.View attachment 36529


I would be frozen and afraid to move...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Not 1/1000 as destructive as coal, oil or natural gas fucks up! End of story.


----------



## elektra

Matthew said:


> Not 1/1000 as destructive as coal, oil or natural gas fucks up! End of story.


We increased the production of, "coal, oil or natural gas", to build the World's largest structures for supposed "energy" called Wind Turbines. But of course my sarcasm was directed at mattpew who believes Wind Turbines appear magically by "Green Fairies", who at night dust the Earth with Green Renewable Free Energy, Magic Wind Turbines need no Energy, no raw materials to be created, they are gifts from the "Green Fairies".


----------



## elektra

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Big bucks for technicians willing to hang on a rope 200 feet above ground to maintain and repair these things. I get butterflies just looking at this photo.View attachment 36529



Technicians and Mechanics, you are mistaken, Wind Turbines cost no money, its free energy that lasts forever, there are no Technicians or Mechanics, that would make them not sustainable, renewable, or free.

WindAction Dual deaths in wind turbine fire highlight hazards


> (Netherlands) – Two young mechanics, ages 19 and 21, died when a fire broke out in a wind turbine where they were performing  routine maintenance.  The tragedy occurred at Deltawind’s Piet de Wit wind farm in the Netherlands, but highlights the hazards associated with fires caused by wind turbines.
> 
> According to the Netherlands Times, “because of the height, the fire department initially had trouble extinguishing the fire in the engine room.”  The fire started in the afternoon, but it took until evening for a special team of firefighters to arrive and ascend with a large crane.
> 
> One victim was found on the ground beside the wind turbine; the other body was recovered by the specialized team.  Two other mechanics escaped safely.  A witness reported seeing two men jump through flames into a staircase.
> 
> Cause of the fire has not yet been determined, but Deltawind has suggested a short circuit could be the cause.  The turbine was a 1.75 megawatt Vestas V-66.  Troublingly, these turbines are being sold by secondhand dealers online to buyers who may have no knowledge about the potential fire hazard.
> 
> The wind industry has long claimed that wind turbine fires are rare.  But after creating a Google alert for the term “wind turbine fire,” ECM has received clips from media outlets around the world documenting that in fact, wind turbine fires are far more common than the industry would have prospective buyers believe.


----------



## elektra

100% Clean Renewable Power








> *Turbine collapse shuts wind farm*





> No-one was injured when the giant structure worth about £2 million unexpectedly buckled and hit the ground, scattering debris across a wide area of mountainside in Northern Ireland.


----------



## kiwiman127

It's pretty darn sad when someone cheers the failure of renewable energy. But these boards are full of these folks.
First of all, renewable energy stabilizes our energy independence.  Now doesn't being energy independent. actually strengthen the United States?
Secondly, taking in all of the accidents by the providers of fossil fuel energy, which has been in operation for several decades, what's the difference?  The author of this OP completely ignores all the costs of all the misfortunes by the fossil fuel sector but goes full throttle pointing fingers at renewable energy.  That's pretty small thinking.. 
The world is moving forward in making renewable energy part of the long-term plan of having an infinity of options for energy resources.  This is a good idea as it enhances future generations with endless resources of energy.


----------



## elektra

kiwiman127 said:


> It's pretty darn sad when someone cheers the failure of renewable energy. But these boards are full of these folks.
> First of all, renewable energy stabilizes our energy independence.  Now doesn't being energy independent. actually strengthen the United States?
> Secondly, taking in all of the accidents by the providers of fossil fuel energy, which has been in operation for several decades, what's the difference?  The author of this OP completely ignores all the costs of all the misfortunes by the fossil fuel sector but goes full throttle pointing fingers at renewable energy.  That's pretty small thinking..
> The world is moving forward in making renewable energy part of the long-term plan of having an infinity of options for energy resources.  This is a good idea as it enhances future generations with endless resources of energy.


Cheer? Why come into this thread and make stuff up?

Renewable Energy, that is a canard. Wind Turbines that last about 10 years are hardly renewable, Wind Turbines that use 270 Tons of raw materials in the manufacture can hardly be called Green, not when the output is around 300 kwh, if that. 

Renewable stabilizes our energy independence, how? By using more of everything faster to produce less? Wind Turbines output varies considerably within 1 hour of time, as the wind is constantly changing, that is stable? 

Yes, lets consider that to build the World's largest Wind Farm (that produces very little electricity) takes the World's Largest amount of Oil, the largest amount of Fossil Fuel, hence the accidents you speak are a direct cause of the increase in consumption that Wind Turbines require. The demand of Wind Turbines for the most raw materials ever put into a "Power Plant" is part of the reason we have accidents at Fossil Fuel plants. 

I ignore Fossil Fuel? Now you are just babbling wildly, this is simply a thread about Wind Turbines Massive Failures. Funny how people must defend their ideology by constantly attacking the very industry that makes "Green" "Renewable" energy possible. How do you propose fixing these Massive Failures without Fossil Fuels. Until you can answer that question truthfully you are a hypocrite. 

Small thinking, you have made assumptions here you can not support, you have made assumptions of me with zero knowledge of the many posts and threads I have created. 

The World is moving forward in Renewable Energy, really, even Spain and Germany? Even in Denmark? Those countries would disagree. 

Renewable Energy is failing everywhere we look, 100's of billions of dollars has been wasted, and you call that success? Most likely we already spent a trillion dollars, we just dump the money on these things, and that is called success.

It enhances future generations providing endless energy? Really, all these broken Wind Turbines are providing energy? Wind turbines do not last forever, they last about 10 years, if that, with constant maintenance, 5 barrels of oil just to lubricate them. Hardly lasting 10 years is forever? 

The only thing Endless is the need for money to keep these things working. 

What a waste of Copper, to sit in a field doing nothing for 70% of everyday, that same copper used in a nuclear power plant will provide energy 500 days straight without ever breaking down, without stopping for maintenance. 

Small thinking indeed, to use all that raw material for something that barely works in comparison to all other forms of energy production.


----------



## elektra

I am told Wind Turbines provide Endless energy for free.


----------



## Two Thumbs

elektra said:


> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.


Do I detect a note of sarcasm?


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'm surrounded by these things and my bills haven't gone down yet.

so free must mean; doesn't cost more, yet


----------



## elektra

Endlessly providing free, clean, energy.


----------



## Old Rocks

And what is the cost of the refinery fires and explosions? The weekly toll of pipeline leaks and explosions? The explosions that destroy natural gas electrical generation plants that never came on line? 

Old gal, your flap yap is just that.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> And what is the cost of the refinery fires and explosions? The weekly toll of pipeline leaks and explosions? The explosions that destroy natural gas electrical generation plants that never came on line?
> 
> Old gal, your flap yap is just that.



What a childish reply, "but mommy! Billy did it first"


----------



## kiwiman127

Well, I can post pictures too.


----------



## Two Thumbs

damn, right over your heads.

the green is free and better myth didn't pan out

that is what E is saying


----------



## kiwiman127

Two Thumbs said:


> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying



Well that's an interesting observation.
When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures. 
Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?


*Don't Let China Dominate*
*When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News


----------



## Two Thumbs

kiwiman127 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
Click to expand...

ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.


green is killing the middle class worker

jobs are lost and green doesn't need them

green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going

it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth


----------



## kiwiman127

Two Thumbs said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
Click to expand...


Was I advocating reducing fossil fuels usage?  No.
We are talking about expanding energy resources.  By not expanding into Green Energy and adding it to our energy available inventory, fossil fuel usage is being FORCED on us. Just thought I'd point out a flaw in your thinking.


----------



## haissem123

elektra said:


> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.


the good news is this is easily clean up and repaired. try doing that with a malfunction in fossil fuel spillage air pollutionn etc,.. you can re use this metal entirely and people have to rebuild it.  a few failures is expected under the adverse weather conditions fossil fuels have and are still creating.


----------



## haissem123

Two Thumbs said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
Click to expand...

lol. you are so funny. how much is oil subsidized stupid? much more then wind or solar by far. killing the middle class? fossil fuel hasn't been forced on you.? you better get recycle that little bit of grey matter in your skull cause it's not working too well.


----------



## Two Thumbs

haissem123 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. you are so funny. how much is oil subsidized stupid? much more then wind or solar by far. killing the middle class? fossil fuel hasn't been forced on you.? you better get recycle that little bit of grey matter in your skull cause it's not working too well.
Click to expand...

tell that to unemployed coal miners

then go fuck yourself


----------



## haissem123

Two Thumbs said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. you are so funny. how much is oil subsidized stupid? much more then wind or solar by far. killing the middle class? fossil fuel hasn't been forced on you.? you better get recycle that little bit of grey matter in your skull cause it's not working too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell that to unemployed coal miners
> 
> then go fuck yourself
Click to expand...

they were and are getting fucked the worst of us all by fossil fuel for the few. stand up for yourselves but not against us all for your few band of dirty down under moles. God bless their hard work under dangerous and dirty conditions. could they help rebuild these turbines? We can melt the metal with some of the clean coal. lol. we've got to move past fossil fueld for the few who can kill for it's limited quanities ever growing in value less we make them worthless. common now. I'm working with ya.


----------



## elektra

kiwiman127 said:


> View attachment 36537 Well, I can post pictures too.
> View attachment 36535 View attachment 36536


Yes, you can post pics of the direct damage of the manufacture of wind projects. Both these raw resources must increase production in order for the world's largest non-energy producing  wind turbines to be manufactured.

Thanks, it's about time people see what happens when you waste such massive amounts of our precious resources on failing wind turbines.


----------



## elektra

haissem123 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. you are so funny. how much is oil subsidized stupid? much more then wind or solar by far. killing the middle class? fossil fuel hasn't been forced on you.? you better get recycle that little bit of grey matter in your skull cause it's not working too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell that to unemployed coal miners
> 
> then go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were and are getting fucked the worst of us all by fossil fuel for the few. stand up for yourselves but not against us all for your few band of dirty down under moles. God bless their hard work under dangerous and dirty conditions. could they help rebuild these turbines? We can melt the metal with some of the clean coal. lol. we've got to move past fossil fueld for the few who can kill for it's limited quanities ever growing in value less we make them worthless. common now. I'm working with ya.
Click to expand...

Move pass fossil fuel? Wind turbines increase consumption of Fossil fuel?


----------



## elektra

kiwiman127 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, all humor aside, since you don't have any.
> 
> 
> green is killing the middle class worker
> 
> jobs are lost and green doesn't need them
> 
> green needs HUGE amounts of government grants just to keep going
> 
> it's an utter failure that is being FORCED on us.  You're just pissed to see the ugly truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I advocating reducing fossil fuels usage?  No.
> We are talking about expanding energy resources.  By not expanding into Green Energy and adding it to our energy available inventory, fossil fuel usage is being FORCED on us. Just thought I'd point out a flaw in your thinking.
Click to expand...

What an ignorant statement. Green energy has failed. Green energy demands increased use of fossil fuel. Wind turbines are a consumer of fossil fuel, yielding next to nothing in return. 

If cars were wind turbines, each American would spend 1$ million dollars on a car that would have room for 1000 people and it would maybe run once a day.


----------



## elektra

kiwiman127 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, right over your heads.
> 
> the green is free and better myth didn't pan out
> 
> that is what E is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting observation.
> When did anyone of substance say green energy is free?  Technology is needed to harness green energy and turn it into usable power.  That takes money.
> Secondly, there are quite a few posters on USMB who find delight with the bumps i the road for green energy.  Electra is one of the many.. Her usage of pictures showing a failure in the Green Energy sector is one of the marquees she used.  Yet, the Fossil Fuel sector has more than it's shares of failures.
> Our world needs all the energy that can be had and that includes the US.  China will pass the US as the world's biggest user of green energy in the not too far future. Did you think they see the handwriting on the wall?
> 
> 
> *Don't Let China Dominate*
> *When it comes to renewable energy, China is trumping the U.S.*
> This month’s report on renewable energy markets from the International Energy Agency indicates that by 2020, China will account for almost 40 percent of the growth in renewable energy capacity. The United States, meanwhile, lags behind, obsessed with its natural gas boom and riveted by remaining oil reserves on its federally protected lands.
> As a result, the U.S. is missing an incredible economic opportunity. Last year alone, new renewable power capacity expanded at its fastest pace yet, and global electricity generation from renewables was roughly on par with that from natural gas. In energy terms, that means annual global renewable power generation rose by 5 percent to over 5,000 terawatt hours – more than enough to power the entire United States.
> China has seen the writing on the wall and is heavily investing in its renewable energy sector, especially since renewable electricity now accounts for more than 20 percent of global generation. Chinese companies control the largest share of the $100 billion solar photovoltaic industry. And who can blame them? China is responding to international demand while tackling untenable pollution levels at home.
> China Is Besting the U.S. on Renewable Energy - US News
Click to expand...

You are bigoted liar that has zero idea of what you speak.

I take delight, gee to make your point you must be a liar making things up about me. With such a shallow thought process I can see where your ignorance comes from.

Never in  history have we spent so much, built so much, and have so little to show for the money and materials used.

Wind turbines can not even provide the electricity needed to operate a wind farm let alone be part of our economy or are society.


----------



## elektra

haissem123 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the good news is this is easily clean up and repaired. try doing that with a malfunction in fossil fuel spillage air pollutionn etc,.. you can re use this metal entirely and people have to rebuild it.  a few failures is expected under the adverse weather conditions fossil fuels have and are still creating.
Click to expand...

This can be repaired, no not at all, we must now use our fossil fuel to clean up this mess, hence any mess or pollution created by fossil fuel is literally pollution created by the increased burden of building the World's most expensive low yielding "power" producers.

Fossil Fuel Pollution is the result of the increase in consumption of the Wind Turbine industry. 

You think SUV's and Trucks waste gas and fuel, a Wind Turbine is the same but about 10,000x's more wasteful, due to its size and next to nothing output.


----------



## haissem123

lol elektra, you are so funny and ignorant. let me guess, you own exon stock? lol. clean energy is dirty. lol. you are so stupid thinking we can continue to allow a few to fight over oil, gas and coal that's choking us all to death, mother nature included. Now our mother is going to ground us all.  please electra, shut up for all our sakes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

It is insane to compare this to a oil spill or strip mining for coal. Also, hundreds of people of been known to die in one coal mine coming down on them many times.

This is all a do about nothing. Can it happen? Sure, can your house cave in? Certainly.


----------



## elektra

haissem123 said:


> lol elektra, you are so funny and ignorant. let me guess, you own exon stock? lol. clean energy is dirty. lol. you are so stupid thinking we can continue to allow a few to fight over oil, gas and coal that's choking us all to death, mother nature included. Now our mother is going to ground us all.  please electra, shut up for all our sakes.


lol, haissem123, Solar and Wind Turbines fight over Oil, Gas, and Coal. How much Fossil fuel do you think it takes to make the world's largest industrial sized Solar Farm? How much fossil fuel does it take to make the world's largest Wind Turbine, how much does it take to make 100,000 of the largest Wind Turbines in the World. 

You idiots build the biggest things ever created and then act stupid when asked to account for the energy they have consumed.


----------



## elektra

Matthew said:


> It is insane to compare this to a oil spill or strip mining for coal. Also, hundreds of people of been known to die in one coal mine coming down on them many times.
> 
> This is all a do about nothing. Can it happen? Sure, can your house cave in? Certainly.


Insane to compare? Oh, its only okay to compare if you can portray Oil as evil, we can only say good things about Wind Turbines. Kind of like censorship and a news blackout.


----------



## fmdog44

Not exactly on par with the BP Maconda oil spill two years ago killing eleven and purging oil in  to the Gulf for weeks


----------



## elektra

fmdog44 said:


> Not exactly on par with the BP Maconda oil spill two years ago killing eleven and purging oil in  to the Gulf for weeks


So, can you take a picture of that oil spill, today. Oil cleans up pretty easy.  Futher BP needed that Oil to sell to BrightSource so they could build Ivanpah, I guess you figure it takes zero Oil to manufacture, build and install the 100's of thousands of 300 ' tall wind turbines. Spending 9 trillion dollars on Wind Turbines and Solar will require a lot more oil creating a lot more spills. 

Wind Turbines are responsible for the Oil they consume in manufacture, in installation, in operation (lubricants for each 5 barrels a year) as well as to repair, recycle and throw away.


----------



## haissem123

oil cleans up pretty easy? this from a vip member? very ignorant person?


----------



## Syriusly

elektra said:


> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.



*You have provided nothing to support your claim*

*That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*


----------



## elektra

haissem123 said:


> oil cleans up pretty easy? this from a vip member? very ignorant person?


Do an experiment, take any oil, mix it with water, shake it up, and wait a week and see where all the oil is. Or how difficult is it to clean greasy oily pots? Your greasy oily stove. Hell go dump motor oil on some gravel and see if it stays on the top or not. 

I am a VIP? With threads like this, taking my time to respond to your "logic", not with kindergarten one liners, although I will admit its hard to resist the stupid. 

Like my last challenge to you, you mentioned an Oil Spill that destroyed something somewhere, 24 hours ago, and in that time you figured out 3 words for VIP, no pictures or more information of that oil spill? 

Yep, VIP, taking my time to give you a nice long response, taking the time to see if insulting you can get you motivated enough to go find something to back up your last post.

get back to me, with fact or flame, either way I will play your game


----------



## elektra

Syriusly said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim*
> 
> *That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
Click to expand...

Damn, first and foremost it is not a claim I made, these pictures are real. You actually think they are photo shopped and a fraud. That makes your post about the dumbest I have seen in a long time. Oh I know the hype, these things last forever, and here we have an example of the nutty liberal green energy kook, these damned things could fall on their head in high winds and the idiot will blame a conspiracy of republicans. I know we own all the factories in the World, right, so we purposely make these things sub-standard.

Of course, your post might just be from some sort of homosexual thread where you stated the white heterosexuals are all abandoning babies and its only the homosexuals who are saving the abandoned babies, yea that is is, you tried to support that claim with a link to a site that had zero references to the contention you made. 

I just about forgot that you had to cut and paste my response to you, and now you are searching for all my posts so I feel so bad I never post against you again. 

I think its starting to work. Please don't call me a fraud in my own thread, pleassssssssse.

of course you would be off topic but tell everyone here how its us heterosexuals that only abandon and abuse children and its you homosexuals who are trying to save them, throw in your position on abortion at the same time. 

or just cut and paste my comment to you, that you like so much.
*You have provided nothing to support your claim*
*That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*

So smart, yet the best response you found to use, is my response to you, I bet everyone will think you are as smart as me, ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Syriusly

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim*
> 
> *That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, first and foremost it is not a claim I made, these pictures are real. You actually think they are photo shopped and a fraud. That makes your post about the dumbest I have seen in a long time. Oh I know the hype, these things last forever, and here we have an example of the nutty liberal green energy kook, these damned things could fall on their head in high winds and the idiot will blame a conspiracy of republicans. I know we own all the factories in the World, right, so we purposely make these things sub-standard.
> 
> Of course, your post might just be from some sort of homosexual thread where you stated the white heterosexuals are all abandoning babies and its only the homosexuals who are saving the abandoned babies, yea that is is, you tried to support that claim with a link to a site that had zero references to the contention you made.
> 
> I just about forgot that you had to cut and paste my response to you, and now you are searching for all my posts so I feel so bad I never post against you again.
> 
> I think its starting to work. Please don't call me a fraud in my own thread, pleassssssssse.
> 
> of course you would be off topic but tell everyone here how its us heterosexuals that only abandon and abuse children and its you homosexuals who are trying to save them, throw in your position on abortion at the same time.
> 
> or just cut and paste my comment to you, that you like so much.
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim
> That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
> 
> So smart, yet the best response you found to use, is my response to you, I bet everyone will think you are as smart as me, ha, ha, ha!
Click to expand...


*You have provided nothing to support your claim*

*That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*


----------



## elektra

Syriusly said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the sad news is all across the Country there is a News' Blackout of Massive Wind Turbines failing.
> 
> The good news is that being renewable, Wind Turbines magically repair themselves and continue to simply operate, which saves a lot of money cause we never have to repair the Renewable Blades, they fix themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim*
> 
> *That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, first and foremost it is not a claim I made, these pictures are real. You actually think they are photo shopped and a fraud. That makes your post about the dumbest I have seen in a long time. Oh I know the hype, these things last forever, and here we have an example of the nutty liberal green energy kook, these damned things could fall on their head in high winds and the idiot will blame a conspiracy of republicans. I know we own all the factories in the World, right, so we purposely make these things sub-standard.
> 
> Of course, your post might just be from some sort of homosexual thread where you stated the white heterosexuals are all abandoning babies and its only the homosexuals who are saving the abandoned babies, yea that is is, you tried to support that claim with a link to a site that had zero references to the contention you made.
> 
> I just about forgot that you had to cut and paste my response to you, and now you are searching for all my posts so I feel so bad I never post against you again.
> 
> I think its starting to work. Please don't call me a fraud in my own thread, pleassssssssse.
> 
> of course you would be off topic but tell everyone here how its us heterosexuals that only abandon and abuse children and its you homosexuals who are trying to save them, throw in your position on abortion at the same time.
> 
> or just cut and paste my comment to you, that you like so much.
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim
> That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
> 
> So smart, yet the best response you found to use, is my response to you, I bet everyone will think you are as smart as me, ha, ha, ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have provided nothing to support your claim*
> 
> *That makes your post and yourself a fraud.*
Click to expand...

Yet here you are, giving me another opportunity, to make another post, which a lot of people read, it is off topic per my OP but as you wish, after all you are keeping another thread of mine active, which is kind of cool. How does that go, even negative news or something is good news? And I am surprised, this thread has about the most views of any thread I have created, and seriously, you are a part of that, so I think you for this moment, once again.

I doubt you read this, HuH?
Anyhow, this is the story, syriusly claims that heterosexuals abandon thousands upon thousands upon thousands of children every year, and linked to a "study" that supported said assertion. I followed the link and it had nothing to do with Abandoned children. Hence I called syriusly a fraud, syriusly hence is so upset, in a homosexual thread, at me, that syriusly goes to my profile to find me, cuts and pastes my statement, giving me the opportunity to show the sheer madness of what we are up against.

So, to get on point, this is not some joke thread of pics that exaggerate facts. These are pics of failed government policies, an extreme viewpoint that is relentless, relentless because the reward is literally Trillions of Dollars.

Can anyone put a price tag on all these Wind Turbine failures? If we are to listen to the government that is busy shoving same-sex marriage down our throats, there are no failures, even when confronted with pics. Literally when confronted with facts.

Here I am a nobody on a message board, but we can see that there is some asshole liberal who thinks what I spoke, a liberal who thinks that my free speech must be stopped, and if not stopped I must be denigrated. 

Will anyone read to the end of my thoughts, which is here, which is not my end, for I have had an epiphany, I feel lucky, in the past people did not have the freedom to say what I say, we could not speak out against government policies. 

I do not doubt if Liberals had the power, Conservatives would be the new holocaust.


----------



## Agit8r

so how much wind-turbine-juice spilled into the water table?


----------



## AdvancingTime

As the noose of reality and finite resources begins to tighten around the neck of mankind do not expect to hear those in charge to scream out warnings from the roof tops. The few mutterings we hear will be from people tagged as "gloom and doomers" who only see the glass half empty and are incapable of seeing it is really half full. When we approach the tipping point promises of easier, cheaper, and ever better ways of postponing the inevitable will prove to be an illusion. Problems will begin to materialize on a daily basis and reality will be both abrupt and harsh.

As I ponder our fate is it possible the "collective human-race" is also governed by the "Peter principle" and if so, how will humanity escape this trap? The Peter Principle is the notion that people are promoted as long as they are competent, but at some point will fail to get promoted beyond a certain job because they no-longer succeed. This means people rise to their level of incompetence and stay there, such is the state of those we have chosen to lead by making promises and promoting easy answers. The article below looks into the cost of failing to plan long-term and questions if "collectively" mankind is incompetent. 

*http://brucewilds.blogspot.com/2014/12/does-peter-principle-apply-to-mankind.html*


----------



## elektra

Agit8r said:


> so how much wind-turbine-juice spilled into the water table?


Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity. If anything the each Wind Turbine increases the use of Oil, and not just raw crude but highly refined high quality lubricants. How much? 5-55 gallon drums? A year! Multiply that buy 100,000's of Wind Turbines.


----------



## Agit8r

elektra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how much wind-turbine-juice spilled into the water table?
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity.
Click to expand...


Are you sure?


----------



## elektra

AdvancingTime said:


> As the noose of reality and finite resources begins to tighten around the neck of mankind do not expect to hear those in charge to scream out warnings from the roof tops. The few mutterings we hear will be from people tagged as "gloom and doomers" who only see the glass half empty and are incapable of seeing it is really half full. When we approach the tipping point promises of easier, cheaper, and ever better ways of postponing the inevitable will prove to be an illusion. Problems will begin to materialize on a daily basis and reality will be both abrupt and harsh.
> 
> As I ponder our fate is it possible the "collective human-race" is also governed by the "Peter principle" and if so, how will humanity escape this trap? The Peter Principle is the notion that people are promoted as long as they are competent, but at some point will fail to get promoted beyond a certain job because they no-longer succeed. This means people rise to their level of incompetence and stay there, such is the state of those we have chosen to lead by making promises and promoting easy answers. The article below looks into the cost of failing to plan long-term and questions if "collectively" mankind is incompetent.
> 
> *http://brucewilds.blogspot.com/2014/12/does-peter-principle-apply-to-mankind.html*


It is an excellent point. These Wind Turbines are short lived machines, produced by Heavy Industry, total cost? Trillions. That is the cost to refine raw materials. Big money for little return.




> , I'm talking about BTUs being burned in producing parts, constantly inspecting and replacing parts with short lifespans. At some point you are not creating enough "net gain" in energy from the total energy produced minus energy expended to claim a major victory in resolving your energy problem


----------



## elektra

Agit8r said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
Click to expand...


yes


----------



## Agit8r

elektra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...


I see your random photo, and raise you a pie chart


----------



## elektra

Agit8r said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how much wind-turbine-juice spilled into the water table?
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
Click to expand...

Positive, Oil is not used anywhere to run an electrical power plant.


----------



## elektra

Agit8r said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Turbines are not an alternative to using Oil, Oil is not used to make electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your random photo, and raise you a pie chart
> View attachment 36681
Click to expand...

The bearings of a Wind Turbine in a Wind Turbine failure thread, you consider random?

A pie chart? You pie charts shows I was correct. Oil is not used as a source of Energy that Wind or Solar will replace. 

That little slice you make a claim to, is less that 1% and does not represent Oil. It represents waste gases at best, nothing more. Try linking and going to the source, IEA website for a better understanding of what you posted, from them.


----------

